# possible bug? error when installing gimp or libreoffice from packages



## jopeto (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello,

I have FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE (amd64 version) and so far I've installed successfully gnumeric, gedit and abiword from ports. Next I would like to install libreoffice and gimp from ports running the commands

```
$ sudo pkg_add -r gimp
$ sudo pkg_add -r libreoffice
```
However in both cases I get the following error:

```
Error in file "/usr/local/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop": "zz-application/zz-winassoc-xls"
 is an invalid MIME type ("zz-application" is an unregistered media type)
```

A quick search online provided the following link:
http://www.archivum.info/freebsd-gn...ts-159336-graphics-evince-fails-to-build.html

Has this bug been fixed and if yes what steps can I take to overcome the error which I'm getting?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jopeto (Jun 26, 2012)

Just as an update, I get exactly the same error when I run

```
$ sudo pkg_delete libreoffice*
$ sudo pkg_delete gimp*
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2012)

jopeto said:
			
		

> Next I would like to install libreoffice and gimp from ports running the commands
> 
> ```
> $ sudo pkg_add -r gimp
> ...


That installs the package, not the port.





> ```
> Error in file "/usr/local/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop": "zz-application/zz-winassoc-xls"
> is an invalid MIME type ("zz-application" is an unregistered media type)
> ```


I've seen similar ones with archivers/xarchiver. You can safely ignore them.


----------



## jopeto (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for your quick reply. I'll do as you suggest and simply ignore the error.

Regarding ports vs packages, thanks for pointing it out. It was just a typo this time. I mean to write "...I've installed successfully gnumeric, gedit and abiword from ports. Next I would like to install libreoffice and gimp from *packages*..."


----------

